# Paphiopedilum tigrinum



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 29, 2020)

This is a division from Glen Decker that I got last summer. It’s a little late in bloom, and the summer heat during bud development has curled the petals. Oh well lol.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh, oh, and ah! Beautiful flower all over, but that colour on those petals!


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 30, 2020)

Congrats! Good job, great species!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice pattern. Love it.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jul 30, 2020)

Great growing! Wonderful bloom on that!


----------



## Don I (Jul 30, 2020)

Love it. I'm envious.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice. Looks like a small plant too. Thanks for sharing. everything else looking good!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks all for your kind words. 

The plant is actually medium size 40 cm across. It looks small because it’s squeezed between the venustums and the giant kolopangiis! 

In front of this plant is another tigrinum in low bud. As well, a third variegated leaved tigrinum is tucked between them and the venustums.


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 30, 2020)

Love the marks.


----------



## richgarrison (Jul 30, 2020)

wow.... thanx for pointing out the variegated one... would you mind posting a photo of that by itself? 

has it flowered yet?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 30, 2020)

its a nice species


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice.
I like Tigrinum’s.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks for the kind comments. 

The variegated tigrinum hasn’t bloomed yet. Perhaps next year. I will take closer pics soon.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 31, 2020)

Here are the pics for the variegated tigrinum:


----------



## Phred (Aug 1, 2020)

Very cool variegation Leslie


----------



## Carper (Aug 1, 2020)

Love the shape and colour. Looks very healthy. Have a few seedlings of these which are a year or so out of flask. I might be waiting a while for my blooms!

Gary
UK


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 1, 2020)

wow!!! nice variegation and wide leaves on a young plant....

thanx for posting!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks for all the kind comments, 
Indeed, I hope this variegated tigrinum will bloom next year as it’s almost adult size. Be interesting to see if blooms are normal type or with special needs .


----------



## Junglejewel (Aug 1, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This is a division from Glen Decker that I got last summer. It’s a little late in bloom, and the summer heat during bud development has curled the petals. Oh well lol.
> 
> View attachment 21501
> View attachment 21502
> ...


beautiful Leslie! Love the colors! I see venustum’s.... haha


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 1, 2020)

Hehe yessss ... the venustums are tucked in that area too!


----------



## blondie (Aug 2, 2020)

Very nice congrats mine blasted this year


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 2, 2020)

blondie said:


> Very nice congrats mine blasted this year


Aww that sucks... I keep mine in that one position. I can’t move it out of that niche or it sulks...


----------



## blondie (Aug 2, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Aww that sucks... I keep mine in that one position. I can’t move it out of that niche or it sulks...



Yes annoying, waited 4yrs for this last bloom. Oh well just happy it's growing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 2, 2020)

I know how you feel. I blasted my solid black wardii couple months ago. I was so depressed. I waited 1.5 years for it to rebloom!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 12, 2020)

Love your tigrinum Leslie......and I'm almost green with envy to hear about your other ones, especially the one with the variegated leaves. It looks sooo healthy. Congrats


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 13, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Love your tigrinum Leslie......and I'm almost green with envy to hear about your other ones, especially the one with the variegated leaves. It looks sooo healthy. Congrats


Thanks Rudolf. 

You’re going to be more ecstatic! I just saw a low bud on the variegated tigrinum!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 13, 2020)

Here’s a picture of the bud. Exciting to see how flower turns out, if normal or with variegated parts.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice stuff there. Do you have micranthum album?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 14, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Nice stuff there. Do you have micranthum album?


Indeed I do. Hasn’t bloom yet though.


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 14, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Aww that sucks... I keep mine in that one position. I can’t move it out of that niche or it sulks...


Thanx for sharing your experience with moving tigrinum.... I had heard that, and yet still moved 2 of mine indoors for 4 days while I rebuilt my benching. Lost buds on both, and one of them is still sulking 8 months later.... Hard lesson learned...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 14, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> Thanx for sharing your experience with moving tigrinum.... I had heard that, and yet still moved 2 of mine indoors for 4 days while I rebuilt my benching. Lost buds on both, and one of them is still sulking 8 months later.... Hard lesson learned...


Aw that really is a bummer!! Let’s hope your 4 day ‘move’ serves a lesson to the rest of tigrinum growers.

I didn’t even move when they bloom to ‘show’ location, and the flowers last much longer. The current one is still in good shape, perhaps slightly bigger:




Pics taken today.


----------

